# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable



## darkhiit (Jul 24, 2011)

so i reformatted my computer 1 month ago, when i try to connect with ethernet cable it doesn't connect, but when i use the usb cable which i got with my modem it connects. btw i have a acer e389 which runs on XP(media center).


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

Did you install all the required drivers after re-installing Windows?

Open Device Manager and check for driver errors.

If needed you can find the drivers from the Acer Support site


----------



## darkhiit (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

i don't have any driver errors, i installed all the required drivers. when i connect my ethernet cable it says limited or no connectivity. btw whats the driver called for my computer to recognize ethernet cable?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

Perform the following steps:

-Click Start > Run > type *cmd* click OK
-In the command windows type *ipconfig /all* hit Enter.
-Right-click inside the black (command) windows and choose "*Select All*"
-Paste the results into your next post.


----------



## darkhiit (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Patel
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard SB5101 USB Cable
Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-9A-99-54-B5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 99.234.162.72
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 99.234.162.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 99.235.108.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.198
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July 24, 2011 4:55:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July 31, 2011 12:44:58 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EC-C3-A6-D4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.124.41
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*



> btw whats the driver called for my computer to recognize ethernet cable?


On the ACER site it would have been labeled LAN driver.

Is the model number correct Acer E389? Closest I can find is E380.

Did you try power cycling the modem?


----------



## darkhiit (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

ohh my bad i meant e380 btw there is like few lan drivers which one do i download.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

You most likely have the marvel driver.


----------



## darkhiit (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

thank you, could someone please remove this thread i solved my problem.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't connect to internet with ethernet cable*

Glad you got it sorted. What was the resolution?

For future reference you can mark your thread [Solved] under Thread Tools at the top of this page.


----------

